# Powerhead opinions wanted



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey all. Putting together my boxing day shopping list and I've hit a wall on powerheads (intended use is additional water movement in my planted tank).

In the past I used and loved the italian made maxi-jets. The new propellor option looks tantalizing but I've heard bad things about the cheaper manufacturing. So I'm debating the hydor koralia evolutions.


Suggestions??


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

There's known issues with Hydor Koralia Evolutions, do a search on the forum. I don't know if the current generation of Evolutions are any better.

I'm currently using Sicce Voyager pumps with no issues.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Look into Jebao WP series of wave makers. You can control speed, pulse-time, feed-stoppage and create cool wave motions that my sw corals and fish love. Even if used in fw, its still a much better powerhead/wave maker than the HK ones I've used & replaced many times in the past. Jebao's come with very good magnet holders and a mount that allows a wide range of placement/pointing options.

Anthony


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for the jebao wp series. I love the one I have


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Jebao working great for me as well in both tanks, The new Rw series have a little wider flow spread, look good.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Even i have to replace the propeller on my hk twice in the last 4 years running three of them at 24/7, i still love them. And the propeller got old and all i did was to email them and they mailed me the replacement for free.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Jebao!!

'Nuff said.....


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Jebao? I remember seeing them about 15 years ago and thinking they were knock offs. So looking at them again it appears my opinion was wrong. However they actually look to be too much for my needs (3-400 gph) and the price is a bit steep, though the external controller would be a nice feature.

I had searched the forum for both MJ and HK prior to posting, found very few recent discussions that were helpful.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sometimes it's pay now or pay later.

And for over power issue with a smaller jabeo and the controller you would be better off then a small uncontrollable hydor. IMO


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Having the flow rate control gives you tank size options that you just won't get with an HK or MJ. And the pulsing mode will create a nice swaying wave motion that will look really natural and sweet in your planted compared to a constant strong flow from the other uncontrolled powerheads.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Vancitycam said:


> Sometimes it's pay now or pay later.
> 
> And for over power issue with a smaller jabeo and the controller you would be better off then a small uncontrollable hydor. IMO


I think your right, that controller would be a great plus. Just have to come to terms with spending more on one powerhead than I spent on the entire 90g set up including plants and livestock.. lol
Looking at the various models I'll probably go for the rw4 or 8.

Thanks folks


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

how much does the jebo go for and where can we get them?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

knucklehead said:


> how much does the jebo go for and where can we get them?


they start at about $50
Not sure if they are available at any of the greater vancouver lfs, and haven't found any here on the island. But pets and ponds or reef supply canada carry them.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I ordered a few times from this site, all positive experience. Fish Street Store is a dealer of quality aquarium products.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I just picked up 2 of these Tunze 6045 pumps for my 210 gallon tank and they work great .

Tunze Turbelle Nanostream Pump - 6045


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The original WP series of Jebao wavemakers are available for cheaper on Amazon.com. Not sure about shipping to the Island though.

Most Cdn. online vendors are only stocking the newer RW series, which are a little more expensive per unit.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

From what I've been reading the RW series is the way to go, only down side I have found is they don't have 360[SUP]o[/SUP] adjustability as the WP series did.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

AccidentalAquarist said:


> they start at about $50
> Not sure if they are available at any of the greater vancouver lfs, and haven't found any here on the island. But pets and ponds or reef supply canada carry them.


Thanks! been thinking of placing a powerhead in my tank to promote better circulation but this wave maker looks interesting.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I have the Marineland maxijet in 2 of my 90 gallons and they circulate nice and the fish inside seem to love playing in the current all the time. 
I have only 1 complaint but its going to happen to most power heads because of the way they suck up water. I have had mine chop up plenty of loose plants that get up rooted and make their way to the side of the grate and get sucked through. Makes your tank look like a snow globe as well as it makes a pretty horrible noise I'm sure the fish don't enjoy


----------

